# Whats your glossiest LSP ?



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi folks, i hope you are all well. Now I know this is down to the prep of the paintwork primarily, but there are LSP's that make the paint look super glossy and slick afterwards. I'm not too concerned with how long it lasts or even how well it beads, but more the gloss it gives.

I must admit I jumped on the Bead Maker bandwagon, but used it again a couple of weeks ago to finish the car after a wash, and I must say it did make the car noticeably glossier to my eyes, and very slick. The added bonus was that it was a doddle to apply. 
As I'm bored I can feel my wallet itching to try something new, are there other similar products out there that are similar if not better I should try in your opinion ?

Regards

Nick


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

Bouncers Done & Dusted Si. I use on top of Sonax BSD for additional water repellency.


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

I will bore you then.
As I have not used many, can only add my glossiest, which looks great to me.
Swissvax Mirage. 
Just added second coat to my daily :thumb:
And it's not Swissol, an older purchase. A little goes a long way.


----------



## JU5T1N (Dec 7, 2019)

autobrite project 64 , very similar to beadmaker.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Wolfgang Deep Gloss Paint Sealant 3.0


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

JU5T1N said:


> autobrite project 64 , very similar to beadmaker.


Even looks like it too.


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

Another vote for Project 64. It's extremely glossy :thumb:


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

M&k wax+ and Done and dusted very glossy

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

I heard some good thinks online about Done and dusted SI edition and also wo-wo's show stopper - Anyone tried them ?


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

nicks16v said:


> I heard some good thinks online about Done and dusted SI edition and also wo-wo's show stopper - Anyone tried them ?


I think Pan The Organiser did a video on Show Stopper, looks good but only lasts a few days.


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

GSVHammer said:


> I think Pan The Organiser did a video on Show Stopper, looks good but only lasts a few days.


Yeah I heard that, but not too worried about how long it lasts to be fair, as long as its super shiny for the time it stays on.

Would these things work as toppers for existing sealants ? Cars both have TW Hydrophobic Sealant wax on them right now which I think is pretty good and lasts easily until the next maintenance wash.


----------



## Zebra (Dec 2, 2010)

*Wax Planet*

Wax Planet Obsidian is extremely glossy.


----------



## gloss.lab (Feb 23, 2020)

GSVHammer said:


> I think Pan The Organiser did a video on Show Stopper, looks good but only lasts a few days.


His YT channel should be banned.
Because of his:
unrealiable tests,
extremely low knowledge,
lack of skill to read product's manual before test,
slippery conclusions because of sponsored videos,
misleading many subscribers

I do not mean that every other channel is perfect, but much better source of knowledge are:
Apex Detailing, NYC Ammo, Forensic Detailing, Car Craft, Autogeek, Xaronfr, Dallas Paint Correction, Fetish Auto detail, Esoteric, white details and more...


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Zaino Z8, impossible to get nowadays though.

ODK Entourage.

Ceramic, for me, ZR53 for a glass like look.

Our old M240i was probably the glossiest I've ever got a car to look, Essence followed by ZR53 which is an absolute doddle to apply for a coating.


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

I love all those channels Apex, Carcraft and Jimbo's detailing are my favourite ones. I can't stand the guy on Auto Fetish Detail, he bores the hell out of me.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Totally forgot about AF Illusion, the only wax I've never moved on.

This is renowned for it's gloss/wetness as goes to show on the Soul Red MX5 without the sun shining.


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

nbray67 said:


> Zaino Z8, impossible to get nowadays though.
> 
> ODK Entourage.
> 
> ...


Looking good, I still have a few drips of Z8 left. shame its so hard to get hold of. Is there no distributor for the brand now. Whats ZR53 ?


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

nicks16v said:


> Looking good, I still have a few drips of Z8 left. shame its so hard to get hold of. Is there no distributor for the brand now. Whats ZR53 ?


Camerashy (Dave) had some Z8 for sale a few mths ago but I''m not sure if he moved them on or not or decided to keep, other than that, I'm not sure of who/where you can get it nowadays.

Nasiol ZR53 is the coating, made in Turkey but can be had from resellers in the UK but they do at times, bump the price.


----------



## AndyQash (Jul 28, 2019)

There was a link posted by one of the guys to a German site that was stocking Z6 & Z8 and shipped to the UK.

https://www.autopflege24.net/hersteller/zaino.html


----------



## big dave 666 (Aug 2, 2014)

AndyQash said:


> There was a link posted by one of the guys to a German site that was stocking Z6 & Z8 and shipped to the UK.
> 
> https://www.autopflege24.net/hersteller/zaino.html


You can get z8 on Amazon......at a hefty price!!


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Just opened up a fresh pot of Zymol Glasur today and gave my car one coat of it...



















it will always be my favourite wax.SJ.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Y25dps (Mar 31, 2020)

stonejedi said:


> Just opened up a fresh pot of Zymol Glasur today and gave my car one coat of it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stunning


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Y25dps said:


> Stunning


Thank you:thumb:.SJ.


----------



## JU5T1N (Dec 7, 2019)

If your interested in getting the best gloss you should read this:

http://togwt1980.blogspot.com/2016/06/paint-surface-light-reflection.html


----------



## AndyQash (Jul 28, 2019)

Looks gorgeous, beautiful gloss, SJ


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

AndyQash said:


> Looks gorgeous, beautiful gloss, SJ


Thanks Andy,i try to keep her that way:thumb:.SJ.


----------



## Crackers (Mar 31, 2011)

stonejedi said:


> Just opened up a fresh pot of Zymol Glasur today and gave my car one coat of it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Literally my go to wax when I'm after the best gloss during the summer.

Cheers

Crackers


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

nicks16v said:


> I heard some good thinks online about Done and dusted SI edition and also wo-wo's show stopper - Anyone tried them ?


Done and dusted si is a very good product, very glossy and easy to use. This is si on my old car









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

stonejedi said:


> Just opened up a fresh pot of Zymol Glasur today and gave my car one coat of it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice  i have around 40ml left of glasur... Save it for special occasions 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

I thought you were looking for beadmaker type spray products. Wax wise-
Any zymol
Any swissvax
Pinnacle sovereign
R222
odk glamour
Wax planet white noise
Wax planet obsidian 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Crackers said:


> Literally my go to wax when I'm after the best gloss during the summer.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Crackers


I totally agree with you on that one mate.SJ.


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

pt1 said:


> Nice  i have around 40ml left of glasur... Save it for special occasions
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


It is a very special wax:argie:.SJ.


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

gloss.lab said:


> His YT channel should be banned.
> Because of his:
> unrealiable tests,
> extremely low knowledge,
> ...


I know what you mean. I was looking at a couple of videos on the new Turtle Wax Black Ceramic Polis and Wax. The Apex video was really good. Pan's one did one pass with the polish and said it had a long working time! Jimbos didn't level the product or let it cure properly before applying the wax.
Only watched the later two videos because I had searched for the TW products.


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

GSVHammer said:


> I know what you mean. I was looking at a couple of videos on the new Turtle Wax Black Ceramic Polis and Wax. The Apex video was really good. Pan's one did one pass with the polish and said it had a long working time! Jimbos didn't level the product or let it cure properly before applying the wax.
> 
> Only watched the later two videos because I had searched for the TW products.


They look good products, pan certainly got excited

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

pt1 said:


> They look good products, pan certainly got excited
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


I'm surprised those YouTubers haven't got a black panel and tried the TW Hybrid Polish and Wax next to the new Black Versions. A side by side comparison would be good. At the end of the day the clearcoat is that, clear. So do coloured pigments make much of a difference?


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

GSVHammer said:


> I'm surprised those YouTubers haven't got a black panel and tried the TW Hybrid Polish and Wax next to the new Black Versions. A side by side comparison would be good. At the end of the day the clearcoat is that, clear. So do coloured pigments make much of a difference?


Im not sure, might have a darkening effect on the paint as some lsp can do

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Equal first; GYEON Cancoat & Polish Angel Blue Xilion colour charged spray wax

I was stunned by Cancoat in so many ways. Plus I see that Apex detail have combined it with PA High Gloss (which is basically shine in a bottle) to good effect and achieved some of the highest measurable gloss on the channel..


----------



## JU5T1N (Dec 7, 2019)

atbalfour said:


> Equal first; GYEON Cancoat & Polish Angel Blue Xilion colour charged spray wax
> 
> I was stunned by Cancoat in so many ways. Plus I see that Apex detail have combined it with PA High Gloss (which is basically shine in a bottle) to good effect and achieved the highest measurable gloss on the channel. Can't recall seeing anything get close to this and look forward to trying it when funds allow!
> 
> Here Is My Secret Sauce....For Extremely High GLOSS!! - YouTube


Around £100 in products lol, the products on top will wear off very quickly aswell.

Thats not the highest gloss readings on the channel either,






At the end of the video where he uses by hand on a car with good condition paintwork max gloss reading was 102, also this stuff is £20 a bottle.


----------



## v_r_s (Nov 4, 2018)

After washing a car spraying on BSD and drying.. so easy so shiny so cheap


----------



## Woodsmoke (Feb 12, 2018)

GSVHammer said:


> I know what you mean. I was looking at a couple of videos on the new Turtle Wax Black Ceramic Polis and Wax. The Apex video was really good. Pan's one did one pass with the polish and said it had a long working time! Jimbos didn't level the product or let it cure properly before applying the wax.
> Only watched the later two videos because I had searched for the TW products.


Pan is a bit of a flashy show channel with no real depth to his content, but its good fun to watch a wash or two. Jimbo's drives me nuts as he is so inconsistent with his testing that it literally tells you nothing. Apex detailing has become my favorite he is consistent with his methods so you can have a proper comparison of products.

just started using pete's 53 as i picked it up on a deal and been impressed with that to be fair for the money i paid.


----------



## Trix (Jul 1, 2006)

gloss.lab said:


> His YT channel should be banned.
> Because of his:
> unrealiable tests,
> extremely low knowledge,
> ...


I agree.. his reaction or should I say over reaction to Beadmaker at The rag Company could of won an Oscar. I would not be suprised if he went to Rada


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

JU5T1N said:


> If your interested in getting the best gloss you should read this:
> 
> http://togwt1980.blogspot.com/2016/06/paint-surface-light-reflection.html


I remember reading this years ago when originally posted. It made me think about protection products differently, making sure that the surface was as clean as possible and experimenting from there.

The standard opinions about wax being glossier than sealants doesn't hold any more, partly because most 'waxes' are essentially sealant blends and because sealants can be made to be more optically pure so they are technically clearer. Perhaps this is what people mean when they say sealants are sharper, it doesn't refract the light or does so very little.

What then I think people prefer in waxes is that very slight opaqueness, it is what makes that 'warmth' which I think is the light bouncing around a little bit in the opaque wax layer before hitting the car and coming back to your eye.

Of course, chemists can play about with products to add or take away ingredients to alter these characteristics which is why now I think you have to judge products individually instead of just saying sealants aren't as glossy as wax.

As for the detailing channels, I really like the ones that provide measurable tests with rigour. For that reason my best 3 are Forensic Detailing, Apex Detailing and WaxMode (Loach on here). They provide scientific evidence of gloss and durability too, which should be repeatable and should carry over to everyone here if we use the products correctly. So if you want to find out what products are the glossiest, look on these channels to see what products score highest on the gloss tests. Saying that, I still think that 95% comes from the polishing and prep.

Some other channels are entertaining and/or informative too, but you have to understand what their limitations are. Jimbo is entertaining, but sometimes I wonder if he really knows the product or what he is doing. You can still tell which products are good though. Ammo is good as his techniques and information about processes are excellent, though I'm not a fan so much of the products.

I wish I had a garage, I'd love to do this kind of stuff more.


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

GSVHammer said:


> I'm surprised those YouTubers haven't got a black panel and tried the TW Hybrid Polish and Wax next to the new Black Versions. A side by side comparison would be good. At the end of the day the clearcoat is that, clear. So do coloured pigments make much of a difference?


Even on black clearcoated cars, due to the thickness of the clearcoat, the way the pigment works is that it is intended in part to remove swirls and minor scratches if used with the appropriate pad/machine combo. Where it doesn't do this, it will fill a part too which will help with the black colour and refracting a solid swirl free black surface. The black sealant/wax will help with this to add to the effect and maintain the effect. I would be keen to try it out, but I have only recently applied a ceramic coat on my car. I suppose I could try the wax, but the polish would harm the coating.


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

nicks16v said:


> Yeah I heard that, but not too worried about how long it lasts to be fair, as long as its super shiny for the time it stays on.
> 
> Would these things work as toppers for existing sealants ? Cars both have TW Hydrophobic Sealant wax on them right now which I think is pretty good and lasts easily until the next maintenance wash.


Show Stopper actually has no durability - it is literally used to add high gloss for say a car show or something. As soon as it rains or is washed, Show Stopper goes too. Because of that, it can be used on top of anything. Hydrophobic Sealant Wax should last months if applied properly, so should last many maintenance washes. The product designed to maintain this is Turtlewax Dry and Shine. I'm a big fan of both products.


----------



## JU5T1N (Dec 7, 2019)

roscopervis said:


> I remember reading this years ago when originally posted. It made me think about protection products differently, making sure that the surface was as clean as possible and experimenting from there.
> 
> The standard opinions about wax being glossier than sealants doesn't hold any more, partly because most 'waxes' are essentially sealant blends and because sealants can be made to be more optically pure so they are technically clearer. Perhaps this is what people mean when they say sealants are sharper, it doesn't refract the light or does so very little.
> 
> ...


"A polymer sealant or a nano coating product are more suited to the reflectance properties of light colours. An organic wax suit the reflective properties of darker colours due to its imparted jetting (the so-called wet-look)".

"Polymer sealant- comprises an open linked molecule, which forms a bond with the paint; these open linked polymer molecules join together to create an elongated mesh like effect that reflects light efficiently due to their inherent flat surface. Because they are usually very transparent they transmit the surface colour faithfully, but they have very little depth resulting in what is perceived as a very bright, but flat silver glow"

"The oils that are formulated in Carnauba waxes provide gloss, which causes jetting (a 'wetting' of the surface) this distorts the light reflectance, giving the surface the 'look' of a mirror in shallow water reflecting a three-dimensional deep, rich colour, in contrast, bees wax, paraffin and many synthetic waxes and some polymer sealants tend to occlude (cloud) the finish"

The warmth given by a wax is the distortion of light reflection slightly altering the hue of the colour.

It depends on what colour paint you have to start with,

"A polymer sealant or a nano coating product are more suited to the reflectance properties of light colours. An organic wax suit the reflective properties of darker colours due to its imparted jetting (the so-called wet-look)"

A light coloured car is never gonna achieve the depth of gloss or wet look of a dark coloured car, like wise a dark coloured car will never achieve the reflective shine of a light colour. Best to play to the strengths of the colour car you have to make it look its best.

Also each product is gonna have its own blend of chemicals that enhance gloss and chemicals that give durability, chemicals that make it easy to apply, give it a colour and scent. For example If you fill your product with mostly gloss enhancing chemicals your have will have a product that gives good gloss with poor durability.

The gloss meter readings aren't comparable unless there done with the same surface, so the condition of the surface is exactly the same as this will play a large part in the measured value.


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

JU5T1N said:


> Lots of helpful words from JU5T1N


That was what I was trying to say in more layman's terms. But since this was initially written, a lot of the products produced have become hybrids between all the different types of protection technologies. You can have durable sealants with a warm wax look or a paste wax with a sharp sealant look.

With the gloss meter readings, it is the change in gloss between the prepared but unprotected paint and the protected paint. It might not be strictly laboratory conditions, but is a consistent test.


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

Come on fellas, a thread littered with loads of lengthy 'quotes' doesn't make for good reading :wall:


----------



## crxftyyy (Jan 17, 2018)

Simplewax Gloss without a shadow of a doubt.









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

Glossiest waxes for me are

Anything Swissvax 
Britemax vantage 
Wolfgang Fuzion

QDs

Zaino Z6 & Z8
Adam's Detail Spray
Bead maker
ADS car care Bubblegum 
Britemax Spray & Shine

Really impressed with soft 99 water block for gloss also

Used it on my daily today after a machine polish 























Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## JU5T1N (Dec 7, 2019)

TonyHill said:


> Come on fellas, a thread littered with loads of lengthy 'quotes' doesn't make for good reading :wall:


Nor does a thread of shiny car pics.


----------



## JU5T1N (Dec 7, 2019)

roscopervis said:


> That was what I was trying to say in more layman's terms. But since this was initially written, a lot of the products produced have become hybrids between all the different types of protection technologies. You can have durable sealants with a warm wax look or a paste wax with a sharp sealant look.


Its the Carnauba thats used to give a natural wax its durability that gives the warmth and optical properties, if sio2 or polymers are used instead of carnauba then you get the optical properties of them.


----------



## Crackers (Mar 31, 2011)

Zymol Glasur as said.









Cheers

Crackers
Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

^^^is the Zymol still applied using the warmth from the palm of your hands?


----------



## Crackers (Mar 31, 2011)

TonyHill said:


> ^^^is the Zymol still applied using the warmth from the palm of your hands?


Nah I use a zymol applicator, I bought this wax about 5 years ago. Only use it on special occasions.

I think the higher end of the zymol waxes are recommended to be applied with the warmth of your hands.

Cheers

Crackers


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Crackers said:


> Zymol Glasur as said.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lovely:argie:.SJ.


----------



## Crackers (Mar 31, 2011)

stonejedi said:


> Lovely:argie:.SJ.


I wish it was mine 😂 gaffa is clearly making too much money off me 😂.

Cheers

Crackers


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

pinnacle souveran has to be up there


----------



## AD18 (Apr 29, 2019)

This autobrite project 64 sounds interesting. For those that have used it and beadmaker, are they very similar? How do they compare?


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Pinnacle sovereign








R222








Both gotta be up there. Very similar waxes i find, in application, removal and gloss

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

Lurvly pt1.


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

I have a pot of OCD Nebula for very special occasions only, no longer made but sooooo glossy. It’s mine and you can’t have it.


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

pt1*"SUPERB!"*,on both accounts i have two tubs of R222 so easy to use and leaves a very sharp and glossy finish just not as warm as Zymol Glasur:thumb:.SJ.


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

stonejedi said:


> pt1*"SUPERB!"*,on both accounts i have two tubs of R222 so easy to use and leaves a very sharp and glossy finish just not as warm as Zymol Glasur:thumb:.SJ.


Yep glasur is top notch . Your Subaru is a perfect colour for waxing. I have been experimenting on the focus. Sovereign, r222 concours,anglewax dark angel, odk glamour, fusso, natty blue,supernatural, megs crystal wax, sw mirage, white noise and ow phantom on different panels

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

pt1 said:


> Yep glasur is top notch . Your Subaru is a perfect colour for waxing. I have been experimenting on the focus. Sovereign, r222 concours,anglewax dark angel, odk glamour, fusso, natty blue,supernatural, megs crystal wax, sw mirage, white noise and ow phantom on different panels
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Would like to know your feelings after your experiment as i have quite a few of the wax's thats in your test:thumb:.SJ.


----------

